
The 247 lb. Vegan - garbowza
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120122116182915297.html?mod=hpp_us_inside_today
======
hugh
I'm not sure why this was posted, but I think this is Awkward Journalistic
Simile of the day:

"The 100-pound dumbbells he used to easily throw around felt like lead
weights. "

------
johnrob
He can play NFL football as a vegan, but could he start a start-up eating like
that?

~~~
jward
Speaking as someone who cooks a lot for himself and is very interested in
nutrition and proper diet, I have no idea why you're even asking this.
Nutrition wise, vegans who play it smart are just as if not more healthy than
the rest of us. Finance wise it's often cheaper because lets face it, meat is
expensive. Time wise it's no different than any other type of meal
preparation, which I believe studies have shown is actually faster than
waiting for delivery or going out and ordering at a restraunt.

The fact is that it shows a level of dedication above and beyond what normal
people exert. I'd say that puts them well in the running for a startup.

~~~
chandler
My experience is that a terrible vegetarian diet (pasta, white-rice, tomatoes,
as the staple) is the cheapest method of eating. A nutritionally adequate
vegetarian diet (variety of fresh fruits and vegetables, whole-grains, etc)
costs about the same as a terrible carnivorous diet (i.e., meat + pasta,
white-rice, etc), and, at the top of the price-point, is a nutritionally
adequate carnivorous diet (which, incidentally, few people can afford in terms
of both cost and time to prepare).

I don't know about any studies regarding which is faster, but I do know that
in my personal life I've found vegetarian meals to be both easier to prepare
and easier to clean (e.g., meat has to be cooked _just_ right or it is either
a) dangerous or b) tastes terrible).

> The fact is that it shows a level of dedication above and beyond what normal
> people exert.

Because he's targeting health, the hardest part he needs to work through is
having to wait for his taste-buds (i.e. brain) to adjust to a low-salt/low-fat
diet; while not an insignificant feat, his wealth does allow him to skip the
practical re-education of both how to shop for food and how to cook meals.

